# Worst Toys Ever



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Now that the kids have had a chance to play with some of their toys, I figured parents would have had the chance to determine which toys were unsafe, totally lame or just not worth the hype. This actually was brought on by our dd opening the Glitter Lava they got and attempting to play with this gooey stuff. It's AWFUL. It's a complete MESS. It does NOT wash away! Ugh! I'm cringing thinking I may be unclogging the bathroom drain at some point in the future from the bits of it that escaped down there.

What tops your list?


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Mousetrap and Rumble in the Jungle (similar type of game). It is almost impossible to get them set up so they work properly and there are so many small parts that are impossible to get back in the box so you can close the box. My DD finally pitched her Mousetrap game last summer after realizing that half the pieces are broken, etc. Unfortunately we still have Rumble in the Jungle. Maybe some pieces will get "accidentally" stepped on soon....

Also, Shoots and Ladders, just because I hate it when I get all the way to the top and hit one of those long shoots and go back to the beginning!


----------



## pomplemoose (Dec 28, 2008)

floam and moonsand. what a big disaster. floam is just colored balls of Styrofoam and glue. it has the consistency of warm rice crispy treats and the colors get mixed up far to easily. moonsand gets ALL OVER THE PLACE its literally like dumping a pile of sand on your kitchen counter, it doesnt stay together and I still have it stuck between my toes. great games though dont break the ice (DS loves it) but the biggest hit was the tee pee dh and i made them. yay christmas!


----------



## NellieKatz (Jun 19, 2009)

I disagree with pomplemoose 100%...I guess it depends on the kid. My child has been playing with the floam for hours. And the moon sand is a total godsend. He plays with that for hours too. It is totally worth the sweeping I have to do later. (we use a giant roasting pan for the moonsand, and put it on the table, and he just plays and plays...). But that goes with my son's personality. He has ALWAYS loved materials he can manipulate, such as a pan of rice, or flour, or papier mache, or moonsand, modeling clay, sculpey, model magic....so when I saw the floam I said ee hah. And it was great. He, too, noticed that the colors stick together. But then he unstuck them.

totally depends on the kid's personality, I guess


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

It seems like a lot of people have said to leave any moon sand outside since it is so messy.


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

LOL yeah my mom got MoonSand for the kids a couple years ago at which point I informed her that was a toy for her house. She has since banned it. The kids love it mind you, but the cleanup just isn't worth it for a lot of us! ROFLOL other than the Mousetrap game (I loved that as a kid, but yeah, it was a pain to set up!), are you noticing a theme here? I guess Play-doh still rules the roost on that kind of toy!


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunshineJ* 
Now that the kids have had a chance to play with some of their toys, I figured parents would have had the chance to determine which toys were unsafe, totally lame or just not worth the hype. This actually was brought on by our dd opening the Glitter Lava they got and attempting to play with this gooey stuff. It's AWFUL. It's a complete MESS. It does NOT wash away! Ugh! I'm cringing thinking I may be unclogging the bathroom drain at some point in the future from the bits of it that escaped down there.

What tops your list?

Could not dissagree more!!!!!!! Jordan's GL hand made pictures are stunning! We followed the directions for drying time, and everything worked perfectly. My sliding doors are covered with her artwork.


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KirstenMary* 
Could not dissagree more!!!!!!! Jordan's GL hand made pictures are stunning! We followed the directions for drying time, and everything worked perfectly. My sliding doors are covered with her artwork.

How was she able to work with it and more importantly - how were you able to get it off her hands (and everything else)??


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

A mini harmonica. For a 3 year old who doesn't really understand that the point is not to blow into it as hard as possible. Over and over and over.

Thanks Grandma!


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Little car that has a battery in it to make it go- it goes until it runs into something and then sits there with the wheel spinning making noise. So anoying.
My new step-grandpa got it for him, it was his only new toy with a battery! Luckally I assigned him to entertain Levi while he played with it, once he goes home the battery is comming out.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

LOL...I totally disagree with moonsand. We just keep it in a long flat tote and use it on the kitchen floor. I love it and bought the kids another 8 bowls of it for Christmas. LOL!!

Now, pixos, I hate. My 6 year old was so looking forward to them and they don't work well at all for us.


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunshineJ* 
How was she able to work with it and more importantly - how were you able to get it off her hands (and everything else)??

Strange. It never stuck to stuff. It was like a clay that spread really easily. It only stuck to the Plexiglas and came right off after it dried just like it was supposed to. It was awesome. Then her designs went right on the window.


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KirstenMary* 
Strange. It never stuck to stuff. It was like a clay that spread really easily. It only stuck to the Plexiglas and came right off after it dried just like it was supposed to. It was awesome. Then her designs went right on the window.

That was NOT like the stuff that we got! Our's is the consistency of slime, very, very, _very_ gooey and stringy and slimy. You literally cannot do anything with it other than look at your covered hands and go "Eww". 6 jars like that. Ick.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllyRae* 
LOL...I totally disagree with moonsand. We just keep it in a long flat tote and use it on the kitchen floor. I love it and bought the kids another 8 bowls of it for Christmas. LOL!!

Now, pixos, I hate. My 6 year old was so looking forward to them and they don't work well at all for us.

Same here. I use an old Rubbermaid under bed bin and the Moon Sand stays in there. You really need a big container to control the mess.

But if you eat floam, the little balls will look exactly the same when they are in a child's diaper.


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunshineJ* 
That was NOT like the stuff that we got! Our's is the consistency of slime, very, very, _very_ gooey and stringy and slimy. You literally cannot do anything with it other than look at your covered hands and go "Eww". 6 jars like that. Ick.

Oh, ick!!!!!!!!!!! Ours was not like that at all. Did you get the desk?


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Nov 11, 2009)

My brother bought his girls moonsand a few years ago, and left it outside "by mistake" and threw it away while they were asleep. when they remembered he told them the racoons took it because they didnt have any toys to play with. ever since they've left toys out for the racoons because they felt bad for them. precious! but that stuff is AWFUL!


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

DH and I had the same conversation over and over and over again. No, I don't think an electric train set is a good idea.

Why? Because our DS is not developmentally ready to play with it.

So what, why can't I get him one? Because I don't want to deal with the frustration, crying and breakage, that is way.

What does DH go out and buy? The smallest, most fragile, most breakable electric train set and track ever manufactured.

After 15+ hours of continous screams of "mommy, fix my trains!!!!" DS finally broke a tiny piece off the track and it is totally broken.

Is it wrong of me to be happy?


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Nothing, so far. I find Moonsand a PITA to clean up, but the kids love it so much that it's worth it - sometimes. It's not something I let them play with every day, but we get it out sometimes.

This year, the kids did well. DD1 got two Barbies and a Bratz doll, but I'm okay with it. She really, really, really wanted Ballerina Barbie (dd1 is in ballet right now), so ds1 got two of them for her. My brother and SIL got her another Bratz doll. I don't like it, but for various reasons, that's just _not_ a fight I'm going to have.


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KirstenMary* 
Oh, ick!!!!!!!!!!! Ours was not like that at all. Did you get the desk?

We just got 2 of the 3 packs. Of course DS thinks it's "totally awesome!"







DD and mom, not so impressed!


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Barbie dolls. I just hate them


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

Transformers. "Mom I need help transforming this!" "I don't know how to do it either baby." "But MOM, you HAVE to, I CAN'T!" "I'm not lying kiddo, I really don't know how" *child throws himself on the floor and proceeds to cry hysterically*

Luckily I found that out months ago and he didn't receive and transformers from me for xmas (his dad got him some but they stay at HIS house).

And I'm not lying. I really can't figure out those freaking things.


----------



## MariesMama (Sep 26, 2008)

A remote control car for my 22 month old. Loud, pink, plastic, and while it only has two buttons on the remote, it's still a little much.

Watching her stand there with the remote and tell the car "go in kitchen, car!" is pretty priceless, however.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Moonsand can go to hell as far as I'm concerned. I was secretly thrilled when the kids left it out on the deck in the rain.

And Zhu zhu pets. Irritating and will be forgotten in about 3 days.


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunshineJ* 
We just got 2 of the 3 packs. Of course DS thinks it's "totally awesome!"







DD and mom, not so impressed!

Try putting it in the fridge first. I was thinking about this last night, and we had really good results with it, lol. It came after Jordan got home from school and was waiting for us on the front steps. so I actually decided to give it to the girls early. The lava was so thick, I had to leave it near the pellet stove for a couple of hours to get it to soften up a bit. I bet if you put it in the fridge, you woud be able to use it with out it getting all over the place. Luckily, Jordan doesn't want to mold it because I have a feeling that it's still going to go through that gloopy phase. She wants to draw on it, let it harden, and then stick it on glass.

Can I ask you where you got your colors? We can only find them on Amazon, and they are pretty expensive. I am thinking of making a trip to Michael's, but with three kiddos and snowy weather (and it's a loooooong trip), I am a tad hesitant.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

So far, so good. I already confiscated the Avon bath body paints because I felt they had too many irritant and eye warnings on them for something that should be used in the bath. Also, I imagined my bathtub being stained different colors.
He got a magnet game that seems fun, except it's for 8+ and he's 5 and he can't manipulate it.

Do you kids still play Lite Brite?? Is that a good toy.

May moonsand never enter my home.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hoopin' Mama* 
Do you kids still play Lite Brite?? Is that a good toy.

.

Tyr loves his LiteBrite! (he's 3) I loved mine for years as a kid.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandgeek* 
Transformers. "Mom I need help transforming this!" "I don't know how to do it either baby." "But MOM, you HAVE to, I CAN'T!" "I'm not lying kiddo, I really don't know how" *child throws himself on the floor and proceeds to cry hysterically*

Luckily I found that out months ago and he didn't receive and transformers from me for xmas (his dad got him some but they stay at HIS house).

And I'm not lying. I really can't figure out those freaking things.









Too funny! I remember my DS had a Transformer and I was sitting at the library trying to transform it. I finally figured it out and I got all excited. I'm sure the other parents there thought I was crazy.









The thing I don't get about Transformers is they seem to be super popular with preschoolers. Why don't they make easy to transform ones? (Although maybe they do, DS doesn't seem to like them anymore so I haven't looked at them recently.)


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Boudicca~* 
And Zhu zhu pets. Irritating and will be forgotten in about 3 days.

We love the hamsters here! DD wraps hers up in a blanket and carries it around half the time. I kinda think they're cute









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KirstenMary* 
Can I ask you where you got your colors? We can only find them on Amazon, and they are pretty expensive. I am thinking of making a trip to Michael's, but with three kiddos and snowy weather (and it's a loooooong trip), I am a tad hesitant.

I found 3 pks of it at Walmart. Runs about $8 each, not cheap, but they have it by the PlayDoh section.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hoopin' Mama* 

Do you kids still play Lite Brite?? Is that a good toy.

May moonsand never enter my home.

DD is 5 and has one of the flat travel light brites. She's just now getting to where she can play with it (the tray for the pegs is hard to flip. My half brother and his wife gave it to her when she was THREE! Their son turns 3 next year, wanna guess what he's getting for Christmas?







) DS is 7 and has been asking for one recently. I have my old box one that works great so I'm going to dig it out for him.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

I gave my kids Zhu Zhu pets on Christmas Eve. They LOVE them. One is missing and they are heartbrokenly trying to find it under furniture. We don't have the tunnels or anything but the hamsters are adorable.


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindberg99* 
Too funny! I remember my DS had a Transformer and I was sitting at the library trying to transform it. I finally figured it out and I got all excited. I'm sure the other parents there thought I was crazy.









The thing I don't get about Transformers is they seem to be super popular with preschoolers. Why don't they make easy to transform ones? (Although maybe they do, DS doesn't seem to like them anymore so I haven't looked at them recently.)

Transformers come in different skill levels and they come with instructions.

However, in my house, DH is in charge of Transformers.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caneel* 
DH and I had the same conversation over and over and over again. No, I don't think an electric train set is a good idea.

Why? Because our DS is not developmentally ready to play with it.

So what, why can't I get him one? Because I don't want to deal with the frustration, crying and breakage, that is way.

What does DH go out and buy? The smallest, most fragile, most breakable electric train set and track ever manufactured.

After 15+ hours of continous screams of "mommy, fix my trains!!!!" DS finally broke a tiny piece off the track and it is totally broken.

Is it wrong of me to be happy?

We got DS1 his first train set when he was 2.5. We got the wooden kind. It's the kind that fits with the Thomas stuff, same size etc, but not as expensive-- we got the generic kind from Target and IKEA. It's great! Nothing has ever broken, and he and now his little brother, also, love playing with it!


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polliwog* 
I gave my kids Zhu Zhu pets on Christmas Eve. They LOVE them. One is missing and they are heartbrokenly trying to find it under furniture. We don't have the tunnels or anything but the hamsters are adorable.

I wish my daughter had a longer memory. Did they find it yet?

I must say though the Zhu zhu pet beats the hell out of the real hamster we used to have, which died in the fall. I'm not sorry to see her gone


----------



## Super_mommy (Nov 13, 2009)

I always look out for safe toys that do not mess up later.. I don't have problem with the toys..


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandgeek* 
Transformers. "Mom I need help transforming this!" "I don't know how to do it either baby." "But MOM, you HAVE to, I CAN'T!" "I'm not lying kiddo, I really don't know how" *child throws himself on the floor and proceeds to cry hysterically*

Luckily I found that out months ago and he didn't receive and transformers from me for xmas (his dad got him some but they stay at HIS house).

And I'm not lying. I really can't figure out those freaking things.









My son is over transformers now (thank goodness) but a few years ago I played stupid. My motto was "Mommy does not know how to transform them - ask Daddy!"









I have to say all of the toys we got this year have been wonderful! He got magic and spy kits that have a zillion tiny pieces, but he's been pretty good about keeping up with them. We just have to use them on a table so the dog does not run off with and chew pieces.


----------



## mamalisa (Sep 24, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lindberg99* 
Also, Shoots and Ladders, just because I hate it when I get all the way to the top and hit one of those long shoots and go back to the beginning!









I hate that damn game. First of all the board is too "busy", too many designs, too many chances to "lose". HATE IT. I donated ours, but really felt I should throw it away and save some other poor mom the trouble.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AllyRae* 
LOL...I totally disagree with moonsand. We just keep it in a long flat tote and use it on the kitchen floor. I love it and bought the kids another 8 bowls of it for Christmas. LOL!!

Now, pixos, I hate. My 6 year old was so looking forward to them and they don't work well at all for us.

I had fun with the Pixos, damn shame the kids couldn't do them!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polliwog* 
I gave my kids Zhu Zhu pets on Christmas Eve. They LOVE them. One is missing and they are heartbrokenly trying to find it under furniture. We don't have the tunnels or anything but the hamsters are adorable.

Dd loves her hamster. Our new puppy however, likes the hamster wayyyy more. She attacks that little thing every time it hits the ground.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bandgeek* 
Transformers. "Mom I need help transforming this!" "I don't know how to do it either baby." "But MOM, you HAVE to, I CAN'T!" "I'm not lying kiddo, I really don't know how" *child throws himself on the floor and proceeds to cry hysterically*

Luckily I found that out months ago and he didn't receive and transformers from me for xmas (his dad got him some but they stay at HIS house).

And I'm not lying. I really can't figure out those freaking things.










I feel your pain, insert craptastic trains for transformers and you have my Christmas Day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LionTigerBear* 
We got DS1 his first train set when he was 2.5. We got the wooden kind. It's the kind that fits with the Thomas stuff, same size etc, but not as expensive-- we got the generic kind from Target and IKEA. It's great! Nothing has ever broken, and he and now his little brother, also, love playing with it!

And this is what is so frustrating about the "Train Thing" with DH. DS has been into his wooden trains since at least 2 yo. Loves them, can set up all sorts of scenarios, plays creatively and so on.

I kept saying to DH over and over, "lets get him more track, set up the track around the tree and get him a battery Thomas or whatever so he can use his track, his trains and he can play with it" I have no problem with DS crawling around under the tree.

But no, DH had to bring home that Nightmare in a Box. He kept blaming the frustration in the brand, that if he only would have gotten the Lionel train he (read







H) wanted, there wouldn't have been any problems.

This is all total b.s. because the size of the train was the problem, it was simply too small with too many tiny wheels on tiny axles. If I breathed wrong, it slipped off the track.

At one point, I just put my head down on the floor to gather my patience and DS said "mommy, don't be sad, I will be good with my trains" It was heartbreaking because he wasn't doing anything wrong, he wanted to play with the trains like his wooden ones.


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

Rocky the Robot Truck

I'm really hoping this thing breaks soon! It's loud and incredibly irritating. My 4yo has already lost interest in it, and my 2yo is beginning to lose interest. No redeeming value to this thing whatsoever.

Elmo Live Encore

Also loud and irritating! My kids weren't impressed at all. It seems to be designed to appeal to adults more than little kids.

This was, apparently, the Christmas of Loud Annoying Junky Robotic Toys at our house. As far as the other toys mentioned -

Moon Sand - 4yo adores it, will sit and play with it for hours without making too much of a mess. Unfortunately little brother is also fascinated with it, but prefers to dump fistfulls of the stuff on the floor and track it through the rest of the house. So Moon Sand has been retired here.

Chutes and Ladders - wtf? Why is this a classic kids' game? The board is so poorly designed. Even I forget which way to go sometimes (left or right) if I'm not paying attention to the numbers, the chutes and ladders aren't really clearly defined, and I need to direct DS way too much when we play. I heart Candyland, though.

Transformers - I can't figure them out either.







That's strictly a Daddy thing now; they're like Rubik's cubes to me.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BellinghamCrunchie* 
Barbie dolls. I just hate them









Me too.










DD received a black scratch pad where you scrape of the black part and the color comes through.

Cool idea but TOTALLY messy. I'm not into it. I'd much rather give her a pad of paper and a handful of crayons and let her have at it.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

I think I can donate my Chutes and Ladders now and not feel guilty about it. Ds won't miss it, I don't think.

I never had it as a child but always knew about it. Brilliant move on my Mom's part.


----------



## That Is Nice (Jul 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caneel* 
DH and I had the same conversation over and over and over again. No, I don't think an electric train set is a good idea.

Why? Because our DS is not developmentally ready to play with it.

So what, why can't I get him one? Because I don't want to deal with the frustration, crying and breakage, that is way.

What does DH go out and buy? The smallest, most fragile, most breakable electric train set and track ever manufactured.

After 15+ hours of continous screams of "mommy, fix my trains!!!!" DS finally broke a tiny piece off the track and it is totally broken.

Is it wrong of me to be happy?

This back and forth conversation sounds so familar. DH wants to buy toys that HE wants himself, reliving his childhood, I guess. If it's electronic, loud, with bells and whistles and lights and movement all the better.

He thinks anything that isn't (any simple toy or Waldorf style) is crap and boring. He doesn't really get the whole imagination building aspect of play.


----------



## IntuitiveJamie (Jun 24, 2006)

dantesmama said:


> Rocky the Robot Truck
> 
> I'm really hoping this thing breaks soon! It's loud and incredibly irritating. My 4yo has already lost interest in it, and my 2yo is beginning to lose interest. No redeeming value to this thing whatsoever.
> 
> ...


----------



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

A Fisher Price plastic airport for my animal-obsessed 19 mo old that I TOLD my bro not to get--get him animals, please!--but no. His kids liked it, so of course mine will too!







So that giant piece of plastic is sitting unloved in my LR until I get the nerve up to donate it. Overall, our toy gifts I can handle, because I bought them all. It's clothes that are totally the wrong size that have put the Yule log up my butt this year. Not to mention my toddler/preschooler don't get a lot of joy out of opening dressy matching outfits from Gymboree even if they weren't last year's sizes.


----------



## KirstenMary (Jun 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Boudicca~* 
I wish my daughter had a longer memory. Did they find it yet?

I must say though the Zhu zhu pet beats the hell out of the real hamster we used to have, which died in the fall. I'm not sorry to see her gone










The girls each got the white ZZ from our neighbor and I have one word of warning (actually, several words). Those wheels eat hair to the point where said hair needs to be, um, cut.









Don't let an active ZZ "crawl" up your child's face and near any hair whatsoever. Boo.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2007)

All the toys at our house so far this Christmas have been great! The only slightly annoying toys were the Nerf guns but I knew that going in.







The kids think it's funny to shoot me and hear me yelp. Also, we have multiple bullets missing and one of the magazines was stuck in DH's gun (yes he *needed* one for Christmas too







) for most of Christmas day. But things are o.k. with them.

The only presents that might be questionable will be opened on New Year's Day at my sister's house. She is getting DSD 12 a decorate-your-own-messenger-bag kit from Target and DSD 10 Barbie and Taffy. I actually picked them out for the girls because I know they will love them but the paint will certainly end up on something it shouldn't and as best I can tell, one of Taffy's puppies will piddle after you give it water to drink.









Other than that, "Santa" did a great job this year picking out toys that are being played with consistently and nothing's broken! I







Playmobil!


----------



## mommariffic (Mar 18, 2009)

My MIL got DD a Mcdonalds drive thru toy, which is getting freecycled this weekend. She wants to play with it, but I have to draw the line! We already have a wooden play kitchen + a slew of wooden & felt foods, and I really don't want her flipping plastic burgers around wearing a Mcdonalds apron...just..no


----------



## muldey (May 8, 2002)

I have to agree with others about the Transformers.Ds is OBSESSED with them,and I just can't figure them out.I have him wait until his dad comes over,or his grandfather.I have one on my desk that he broke apart out of frustration.My mom bought him a HUGE one called Devestator,it breaks up into 6 trucks.







Sure give that to an easily frustrated child on the autism spectrum.He loves it,but can't put it back together.

We







moonsand here.Even my 11yo will play with it.We have it in a sandbox that stands a little off the floor,and 8yo ds,11yo dd,and 5yo dniece will play for at least an hour when I bring it out.

We also love the zhu zhus.Don't bother with the accesories though,they really don't work very well.It's better just to let them run around.

All in all the toys they received have been great.I can't really complain.My dad bought them a Wii with games,my mom bought Wii fit and we couldn't be happier.It is so much fun!


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caneel* 
And this is what is so frustrating about the "Train Thing" with DH. DS has been into his wooden trains since at least 2 yo. Loves them, can set up all sorts of scenarios, plays creatively and so on.

I kept saying to DH over and over, "lets get him more track, set up the track around the tree and get him a battery Thomas or whatever so he can use his track, his trains and he can play with it" I have no problem with DS crawling around under the tree.

But no, DH had to bring home that Nightmare in a Box. He kept blaming the frustration in the brand, that if he only would have gotten the Lionel train he (read: DH) wanted, there wouldn't have been any problems.

This is all total b.s. because the size of the train was the problem, it was simply too small with too many tiny wheels on tiny axles. If I breathed wrong, it slipped off the track.

At one point, I just put my head down on the floor to gather my patience and DS said "mommy, don't be sad, I will be good with my trains" It was heartbreaking because he wasn't doing anything wrong, he wanted to play with the trains like his wooden ones.









Wow, that is soooo frustrating.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SparklingGemini* 
DD received a black scratch pad where you scrape of the black part and the color comes through.

Cool idea but TOTALLY messy. I'm not into it. I'd much rather give her a pad of paper and a handful of crayons and let her have at it.

My kids & all their friends LOVE those, but I can't imagine giving them to an under 3!!! My DD is 10 & DS is 8, so maybe put them away for later?


----------



## HappilyEvrAfter (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:

I had fun with the Pixos, damn shame the kids couldn't do them!















ITA! Lol.







Mine doesn't have enough patience to sit with me and do them yet.
He had real toy disillusionment with this one.

Quote:

Chutes and Ladders - wtf? Why is this a classic kids' game? The board is so poorly designed. Even I forget which way to go sometimes (left or right) if I'm not paying attention to the numbers, the chutes and ladders aren't really clearly defined, and I need to direct DS way too much when we play. I heart Candyland, though.
Oh, good. I thought I was just a failure at trying to teach him this one. You're right, I even found myself going, "Oops, wrong way. The numbers go up this way."
And I think I got all the way to the top about 10 times just to slide down the same silly ladder. Ugh! No wonder this is so frustrating for kids.









We enjoy Candyland much more.









The biggest hit was the monster Hot Wheels track with the big loop. Even I had some fun watching the cars go loop-de-loo, shoot off down the hall and crash into the wall!!!!








We already have over 200 cars...just shoot them off one after the other!!!! Bang! Bang! Bang! Bang! Lol.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caneel* 

But no, DH had to bring home that Nightmare in a Box. He kept blaming the frustration in the brand, that if he only would have gotten the Lionel train he (read







H) wanted, there wouldn't have been any problems.

This is all total b.s. because the size of the train was the problem, it was simply too small with too many tiny wheels on tiny axles. If I breathed wrong, it slipped off the track.

Well, if he was talking about a Lionel O gauge versus a cheapie HO gauge, that probably wouldn't have been a problem.

The O gauge tracks and trains are a lot larger than the HO. We let the 3-year-old play with his O gauge Lionel set for the first time this Christmas, and that was fine. But I remember having problems with HO sets when I was much older, because they are so much pickier.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cschick* 
Well, if he was talking about a Lionel O gauge versus a cheapie HO gauge, that probably wouldn't have been a problem.

The O gauge tracks and trains are a lot larger than the HO. We let the 3-year-old play with his O gauge Lionel set for the first time this Christmas, and that was fine. But I remember having problems with HO sets when I was much older, because they are so much pickier.

Based on an eye-ball guess-ta-met I would say the track was an inch or less wide. Devil's work I tell you! To get the trains on the track, I kid you not, either DH or I would need to lay on the floor with a maglite, shining the beam on the wheels to set them just so on the track and then join the cars. And then DS would bump the cord, moving the track a hair and we would need to start all over again....

I swear I have a mild PTSD from that stupid train.

I did say to DH about going to a real train store and getting a big Lionel train. A friend of the family is married to someone that works at a train store and he recommended the same thing you did.

I think DH was trying to minimize my displeasure with the line of thought that if he didn't spend too much, I couldn't get mad at him. Boy did that not work out as he expected!


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *That Is Nice* 
This back and forth conversation sounds so familar. DH wants to buy toys that HE wants himself, reliving his childhood, I guess. If it's electronic, loud, with bells and whistles and lights and movement all the better.

DH tries to convince me that DS wants toys that I'm pretty sure DH really wants. He went on and on about this really expensive electronic thing that you could put into playmobil trucks to make them remote controlled. I kept explaining that DS would be more interested in taking it apart to figure out how it worked than actually playing with it (cheap old alarm clocks work fine as things to take apart.)


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caneel* 
I did say to DH about going to a real train store and getting a big Lionel train. A friend of the family is married to someone that works at a train store and he recommended the same thing you did.

I think DH was trying to minimize my displeasure with the line of thought that if he didn't spend too much, I couldn't get mad at him. Boy did that not work out as he expected!

Target has had a decent "starters" Lionel set available around this time of year for the past several years. That's what we have (for the kid to play with, we also have a "collector's" 1950s version that he's not playing with!)--last year's version of it. I think I saw this year's version on a "clearance" endcap at the Target by our house for $120-$130(?) just before Christmas. Yeah, that's still a bit much, but decent for Lionel.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Trains for an under 5 are GEOTRAX. Yes, plastic, but they're awesome.
Here, my parents gave the kids FIRECRACKERS. MY 5 and 2 yo. Really?


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *newbymom05* 
A Fisher Price plastic airport for my animal-obsessed 19 mo old that I TOLD my bro not to get--get him animals, please!--but no. His kids liked it, so of course mine will too!







So that giant piece of plastic is sitting unloved in my LR until I get the nerve up to donate it. Overall, our toy gifts I can handle, because I bought them all. It's clothes that are totally the wrong size that have put the Yule log up my butt this year. Not to mention my toddler/preschooler don't get a lot of joy out of opening dressy matching outfits from Gymboree even if they weren't last year's sizes.









Bummer! Your brother could have gotten him the FP Animalville Airport, and everyone would be happy. It's the same as the regular FP Airport, but has a cute little pig as a pilot.

We got our 10 month old the Animalville Village. The thing that was a problem with it (something I didn't realize until we got it home) is the characters are totally sex stereotypes (ex - all the "big" jobs-like mayor, doctor, cop-are male). Sooooooo, the night before Christmas, I gave a few Animalville characters sex changes.









Ex - I took a permanent black marker and drew little eyelashes on Dr. Quack.


----------



## Puhutes (Dec 5, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MariesMama* 
A remote control car for my 22 month old. Loud, pink, plastic, and while it only has two buttons on the remote, it's still a little much.

Watching her stand there with the remote and tell the car "go in kitchen, car!" is pretty priceless, however.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caneel* 
I feel your pain, insert craptastic trains for transformers and you have my Christmas Day.

And this is what is so frustrating about the "Train Thing" with DH. DS has been into his wooden trains since at least 2 yo. Loves them, can set up all sorts of scenarios, plays creatively and so on.

I kept saying to DH over and over, "lets get him more track, set up the track around the tree and get him a battery Thomas or whatever so he can use his track, his trains and he can play with it" I have no problem with DS crawling around under the tree.

But no, DH had to bring home that Nightmare in a Box. He kept blaming the frustration in the brand, that if he only would have gotten the Lionel train he (read







H) wanted, there wouldn't have been any problems.

This is all total b.s. because the size of the train was the problem, it was simply too small with too many tiny wheels on tiny axles. If I breathed wrong, it slipped off the track.

At one point, I just put my head down on the floor to gather my patience and DS said "mommy, don't be sad, I will be good with my trains" It was heartbreaking because he wasn't doing anything wrong, he wanted to play with the trains like his wooden ones.

Sounds like your DH was the one who wanted the train set... now you know what to get him for christmas next year


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 
My kids & all their friends LOVE those, but I can't imagine giving them to an under 3!!! My DD is 10 & DS is 8, so maybe put them away for later?

Oh, I can definitely see them being fun and fantastic and wonderful.

Just, like you said, not for my two year old. But maybe that's because right now I use crayons and markers and colored pencils as a distraction tool when I need to do something and keep her busy. The scratch pad needs supervision.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Boudicca~* 
I wish my daughter had a longer memory. Did they find it yet?

I must say though the Zhu zhu pet beats the hell out of the real hamster we used to have, which died in the fall. I'm not sorry to see her gone









We found it this morning! My kids were VERY happy. And Num Nums was really missing his friend, Mr. Squggles.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
Here, my parents gave the kids FIRECRACKERS. MY 5 and 2 yo. Really?

You win.

I must preface this by saying that we are Waldorf when it comes to our children's toys. DD got this: http://www.amazon.com/Graco-Interact.../dp/B00110XYZG from her uncle and aunt who had asked what to get her and then said no b/c uncle thought it was stupid. It is still in the box. I told dh (b/c I dont want to hurt his feelings) that we would put it away until dd is older b/c I dont want her to break it. It is for ages 3+.

Whoever mentioned Elmo Live, guess what uncle and aunt told us they got dd for her birthday????

That was the only stupid thing. Everything else was great and dd loves it all.

I really like Moonsand! It is perfect for my one-year-old. She is not old enough to squeeze PlayDoh, but can do Moonsand. It is incredibly easy to sweep up or vacuum. The sand is coated in wax, so it doesnt permanently stick to anything. I also LOVED Mouse Trap as a kid. I thought the whole contraption was just so awesome.

This is a great thread! I cannot wait until my kids are older and we can get a remote-controlled car race track! I always wanted one as a kid but could never settle on which one I wanted, so no one bought me one, haha!


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

Anyone else get Baby Alive?

It pees, poops, eats, talks, and looks like Shelly Winters.

http://www.hasbrotoyshop.com/Product...&ID=25179&PG=1

It is really freaky! DD was really into it Christmas day, but now has moved on....as I suspect Baby Alive will move on and out of our home in the next few months.....


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

OK, I got the stupidest toy, and partly because I'd heard people say on here say they play it with their kids. I wanna know how!

It's Hi-Ho Cherry-O, the game created so that no one can possibly win. Unless you happen to need to hold the spinner for your dc, and hold it in just the right place, as I figured out today.


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

Pretty much every toy that dd got that we didn't give her was not a good fit for us (no one ever ASKS what she likes, which would be nice). She got a Zhu Zhu hamster, which I hate, but at least dd likes it and uses it creatively (she uses it as an electric nail file). The ball that grandma got for it is utter junk, though, and falls apart. She got a remote controlled truck, which may be fun in spring or summer outside but I am not letting that thing loose in my house, and I just hate battery-operated toys in general. She also got some "educational" toys, which makes me appreciate the thought BUT my child is very advanced--believe me, she knows her letters and has for years now. People get her pink princessy stuff, in spite of me telling everyone how much dd is NOT into princesses AT ALL. She gets ugly clothes that don't fit and were obviously bought on sale. And then she gets forgotten by her only aunt and uncle who NEVER send a birthday card (her b-day is right before Christmas) much less a present nor even a Christmas card or gift. Ugh. At least dd is still very young so these things don't really bother her.


----------



## camracrazy (May 27, 2006)

Operation!

My kids already have a Shrek operation, but they got a new one for Christmas (the classic guy). One nice thing about it is that it has different levels. If you set it on level 1 it doesn't buzz as easily which is good for younger players. Level 2 buzzes more easily. BUT.... the darn thing is LOUD. It doens't have a volume control. And there are no cards with it, so you have to listen to the sound it makes and figure out which piece to pick up by the sound. It repeats the sound every 3 seconds or so until you hit the nose to indicate you are done. Then it goes to the next sound. It is maddening.

Someone bought my youngest DD a baby Elmo doll. The thing talked in very loud voice and it was as hard as a rock! I asked my oldest dd, "What do you think she (baby sister) would do with this toy?" "Probably whack someone with it!" LOL I hate to say it, but she was right, so poor Elmo went back to the store without my youngest ever setting eyes on him.

My middle dd got a fake CD player that is also extremely loud and has no volume control. There is whole lot more to the story, but let's just say I'd love to go all "Office Space" on it with a baseball bat.

Luckily my kids have enjoyed playing with the quieter toys they got!


----------



## karika (Nov 4, 2005)

My 6 yo got this doll from her aunt. I do not allow babies with bottles in the house. Torn on what to do. For now, I have hidden the bottle at least. I thought the ZhuZhu hamsters were a hazardous? http://www.wkbw.com/news/local/78653942.html Floam seems way too chemical for our house, what you touch enters your body... We have moonsand and she likes it a bit, I too use a broiler pan for her to play with it. We love Barbies and she got lots (like 8) of those. Most of her presents were from her aunts, they buy so much we don't buy much. The best thing was a $1.99 color by number picture of butterflies that I colored. It was at the art store and came with small colored pencils. It had typos, think that is why it was so cheap, but I did that then got a frame at the thrift store for it and wrapped that for her. She stopped opening presents and ran over and hugged me for that one. I was surprised she liked it so much. We also got her a pogo stick like she has asked for three years, but she will need a lot of time with that. I too cannot transform transformers, lol and I second that many of us do want to buy the things we wanted as children (the train set discussion) I know I want Tomco fashion plates for her soon, lol... and we love the lite brite i got at the thrift store last year. I always wanted one of those as a child too


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Baby Alive is one of the few toys completely banned in our house. I had one as a kid. It was gross then, I don't see that it's improved. Blech!


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I try to avoid guns with DS. I'm not crazy about it, but they irk me for various reasons. DS does have a cap gun, but it stays on the back porch and he's only allowed to play with it there. MIL's neighbor wanted to get DS a present, because she has no other kids to shop for. She's handicapped and doesn't get out of her house much or watch a lot of TV, so she's really clueless when it comes to what to buy. Girls = baby dolls and purses. Boys = guns and toy cars. Toy cars I wouldn't have complained about. But guess what DS got. A machine gun as big as he is, with a light that turns on when you fire and four different firing settings. Ugh. That thing was driving me crazy within 30 seconds. So for now, he's only allowed to play with it in his room with the door shut. Soon it will "magically" appear at Daddy's house.









That's one of the few good things about getting divorced. I have mild sensory issues and XH loves noisy toys, so all the loud, beepy, annoying stuff can head right over to Daddy's and Mommy doesn't go crazy listening to it.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fuamami* 
OK, I got the stupidest toy, and partly because I'd heard people say on here say they play it with their kids. I wanna know how!

It's Hi-Ho Cherry-O, the game created so that no one can possibly win. Unless you happen to need to hold the spinner for your dc, and hold it in just the right place, as I figured out today.

We figured out that if you play the cooperative version it's way more possible to win, and even if you don't win, hey, you did a puzzle! DD is excited whenever she gets to "feed" a cherry or whatever to the bird or dog, and laughs when the basket tips over. The first time we played it (ILs got it for her for xmas) I tried the regular old way and it WAS SO FRUSTRATING!


----------



## Down2Earth (Jan 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fuamami* 
OK, I got the stupidest toy, and partly because I'd heard people say on here say they play it with their kids. I wanna know how!

It's Hi-Ho Cherry-O, the game created so that no one can possibly win. Unless you happen to need to hold the spinner for your dc, and hold it in just the right place, as I figured out today.

Well, crud! I loved Hi-Ho Cherry-O as a kid. When I was in 1st or 2nd grade, we would all pray for indoor recess so we could play. How old is your DC? I was 7 or 8 yo when I played.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fuamami* 
OK, I got the stupidest toy, and partly because I'd heard people say on here say they play it with their kids. I wanna know how!

It's Hi-Ho Cherry-O, the game created so that no one can possibly win. Unless you happen to need to hold the spinner for your dc, and hold it in just the right place, as I figured out today.

Really? We've never had any trouble having a winner while playing this. I've been playing it for years with all my nanny charges.

Odd.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

I generally prefer wooden toys, but we got a geo tracks train set for DD a couple years ago. DS (slightly younger) wanted a train of his own, so my IL's bought him a very nice train set. The engine smoked and everything. But he was 3, and I couldn't imagine any child under 8 playing with it independently.It was frustrating for me! So the big, *nice* train is gone... and the Geo tracks has grown into a large shared train set.


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SparklingGemini* 
Really? We've never had any trouble having a winner while playing this. I've been playing it for years with all my nanny charges.


DD2 usually wins when we play. lol My kids all enjoy it.


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madskye* 
Anyone else get Baby Alive?

It pees, poops, eats, talks, and looks like Shelly Winters.












Quote:


Originally Posted by *karika* 
and I second that many of us do want to buy the things we wanted as children (the train set discussion) I know I want Tomco fashion plates for her soon,

Wait...do they still make those? I LOVED those!

Speaking as an official child of the 80's, the original Transformers toys were MUCH easier to manipulate.

Ds didn't get much that we don't like. Though, my 4 cats are plotting against Spike Jr, the walking dinosaur.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caneel* 
Is it wrong of me to be happy?

No.

Nor would it be wrong of you to list something of dh's on craigslist and buy ds a new, age-appropriate toy with the proceedings.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Nothing too horrible. One battery operated truck that makes a lot of noise but that one will "lose" its batteries soon once the rest of DS's toys are dropped off at our house from being transported from the IL's. DD got a drum that talks in english and spanish, says the alphabet, etc. DS plays with it mostly and the songs are really aggravating, but I can live with it. The most irritating thing is the clothing that won't fit DS for a year, despite me asking for the size he needs now for those items.


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

We got a wooden doll set with little clothes for the dolls when dd was four and the feet were so big that it was impossible for her to work the clothes onto the doll without help. Then the feet fell off of all of the dolls except one foot on one doll. It is still hard to get the clothes on though because the legs are thick. That was my wooden toy experience and we have stuck with plastic since then.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatieJD* 
The most irritating thing is the clothing that won't fit DS for a year, despite me asking for the size he needs now for those items.

Clothes shrink, and children grow. Just throw them in the wash and give it a few months and it will all work out in the end.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
Clothes shrink, and children grow. Just throw them in the wash and give it a few months and it will all work out in the end.

This is the first year we got no clothes for the kids as gifts from anyone. In previous years, when I've gotten requests for gift lists, I've always asked for the next size up since I am already stocked in the current size by Christmas, and the IL's always give the current size. Then I am off driving all over to the various shops to exchange them.

We got very good toys this year, if I do say so. Not a single complaint from me and this is the first year that has happened since we had kids. That said, the worst offenders are out of jobs this year and wisely opted out of buying any gifts.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

y/k this is why I am glad my family seems to have forgotten my kids have birthdays, and we don't "do" christmas.........So ALL THE GIFTS they get now are from ME AND DH. YAY!
cause I freecycled the annoying talking vacuum ds got for like his 2nd birthday I think and it basically became the centerpiece for *way too many* sibling arguments to remain in my house!

and the little police car he got um, well, the siren quit working. Sad, isn't it?

Last summer, I found a dancing Bear in the Big Blue House at a used store. It became an "outside toy" when I figured out just how LOUD the dang thing was and that it did not have a volume control! (We :heart Bear here thanks to library movie rentals!)

I just may have to check out moonsand....we'll see.


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatieJD* 
Nothing too horrible. One battery operated truck that makes a lot of noise but that one will "lose" its batteries soon once the rest of DS's toys are dropped off at our house from being transported from the IL's. DD got a drum that talks in english and spanish, says the alphabet, etc. DS plays with it mostly and the songs are really aggravating, but I can live with it. *The most irritating thing is the clothing that won't fit DS for a year, despite me asking for the size he needs now for those items*.

Yes, this. We're flat broke right now and my kids needed pants and warm PJs, but everyone bought stuff waay too big and took the tags off, so they can't be exchanged.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karika* 
My 6 yo got this doll from her aunt. I do not allow babies with bottles in the house. Torn on what to do. For now, I have hidden the bottle at least.

For DD's we found a toy sippy cup at the dollar store that fit in her mouth.







Oh DARN, it doesn't hold water and make her pee.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *karika* 
My 6 yo got this doll from her aunt. I do not allow babies with bottles in the house.

May I ask why? I am very pro breastfeeding and nursed son until he self weaned at 2.5y.....but you know, some people no matter how hard they try are unable to. It isn't evil, it is an option that, thankfully, is available to those who can't. Also the bottle could be filled with pretend BM


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lonegirl* 
May I ask why? I am very pro breastfeeding and nursed son until he self weaned at 2.5y.....but you know, some people no matter how hard they try are unable to. It isn't evil, it is an option that, thankfully, is available to those who can't. Also the bottle could be filled with pretend BM









I can tell you why we don't....I don't want my kids to see it as the norm. We don't have toy SNSs for them to feed their dolls with...because the need of an SNS is an unusual situation. I want them to see breastfeeding as what is normally done. They already know that some people use bottles, they get plenty of exposure to that. It's part of trying to change the culture of infant feeding. They see me feed daycare babies bottles...because their mamas aren't here to feed them. They DO know that bottles are an option when other nursing doesn't work out, or when babies have to be cared for by other people....but it's not the "standard" way to feed a baby.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
I can tell you why we don't....I don't want my kids to see it as the norm. We don't have toy *SNSs* for them to feed their dolls with...because the need of an SNS is an unusual situation. I want them to see breastfeeding as what is normally done. They already know that some people use bottles, they get plenty of exposure to that. It's part of trying to change the culture of infant feeding. They see me feed daycare babies bottles...because their mamas aren't here to feed them. They DO know that bottles are an option when other nursing doesn't work out, or when babies have to be cared for by other people....but it's not the "standard" way to feed a baby.

Sorry, what is SNS? I guess my son has been mainly exposed to nursing babies (not that he has much interaction either way as most of the kids are older than him) so for me it would have been another way to show him. Thanks, though for the perspective.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lonegirl* 
Sorry, what is SNS? I guess my son has been mainly exposed to nursing babies (not that he has much interaction either way as most of the kids are older than him) so for me it would have been another way to show him. Thanks, though for the perspective.

SNS= supplemental nursing system....bag with tube going to nipple to suppelement at the breast.


----------



## Hoopin' Mama (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
I can tell you why we don't....I don't want my kids to see it as the norm. We don't have toy SNSs for them to feed their dolls with...because the need of an SNS is an unusual situation. I want them to see breastfeeding as what is normally done. They already know that some people use bottles, they get plenty of exposure to that. It's part of trying to change the culture of infant feeding. They see me feed daycare babies bottles...because their mamas aren't here to feed them. They DO know that bottles are an option when other nursing doesn't work out, or when babies have to be cared for by other people....but it's not the "standard" way to feed a baby.

I get where you are coming from, but what if you just discussed it with her? Just a suggestion, not that you were looking for any









OT - I grew up in an anti-bf'ing environment, and so glad I always somehow knew I would bf


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm the one that posted originally about the horror that is Baby Alive. I didn't even think about the breastfeeding aspect, was just sheerly grossed out by the doll.

BUT, if you feed her and don't give her water in bottle, a cup, or some kind of McGyvered "SNS", she will get backed up with her gross powdered peas and such. (Shudders...)


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hoopin' Mama* 
I get where you are coming from, but what if you just discussed it with her? Just a suggestion, not that you were looking for any









OT - I grew up in an anti-bf'ing environment, and so glad I always somehow knew I would bf









Well since it was over 5 years ago and the darned thing is long donated.....LOL


----------



## Cascadian (Jan 28, 2009)

Paperoni.

Dumb, dumb DUMB purchase.

Paper....EVERY.WHERE. All they like to do is CUT the paper, not really stick it to make the crafts.

Tiny bits of tubular paper haunt me in my dreams.


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale (Mar 29, 2005)

Giant stuffed mickey and minnie mouse dolls. Like over 4ft tall. My ILS (who we stopped doing xmas with when they lived in our state) drove across 2 states with these expensive monstrosities in their car! My almost 6 year old who is super strong cannot pick them up.
What is better then a giant dust magnet that cannot fit in the washer?

i also hate getting clothes because they are always too small or wrong fit for me kids. DD is tall and skinny and can only wear really tight leggings and adjustable waist stuff - last year my cousins wife bought her sweats







for a kids gift exchange, where this would be her only gift







because what kid doesnt want to open too big hot pink sweats when everyone else is getting a new toy









This year she drew my son and got him sweats a size too small







she knows how big he is - he is almost 2 and much bigger then her 3 y/o so she knows he needs a bigger size. She bought him a size smaller then her dd wears. So for his only gift at the gift exchange he got to open, too small sweats. We are opting out of the gift exchange next year. The saving grace is that i *know* how they are so i have my dad bring his gifts for them to the party so i am sure they will have something fun to open.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Somebody got my 2 year old this toy:

http://www.vtechkids.com/product.cfm...nics_Pals/777/

While I really dislike VTech toys, this one totally takes the cake. You are supposed to pick a letter from the left hand side, then they show you how to write it on the screen. You take the pen and write the letter underneath the screen and then it tells you if you did it right or not.

I selected O. Three times I wrote a flipping "O," and all three times it told me that I needed to try again. I am TWENTY EIGHT YEARS OLD, ABC Phonics Pal. I think I know how to write an "O!"

Definitely a toy that dd will not be playing with any time soon. Totally ridiculous.


----------



## guestmama9972 (Jun 5, 2003)

I am another mom who despises MoonSand. My kids love it but I hate how it gets tracked all over the place and I feel like I'm at the beach. I threw ours away.

In theory I like musical instruments like recorders, harmonicas, and the like but in reality I don't like them at all.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
I can tell you why we don't....I don't want my kids to see it as the norm. We don't have toy SNSs for them to feed their dolls with...because the need of an SNS is an unusual situation. I want them to see breastfeeding as what is normally done. They already know that some people use bottles, they get plenty of exposure to that. It's part of trying to change the culture of infant feeding. They see me feed daycare babies bottles...because their mamas aren't here to feed them. They DO know that bottles are an option when other nursing doesn't work out, or when babies have to be cared for by other people....but it's not the "standard" way to feed a baby.

And at our house, mommies nurse (and pump), daddies and grandmas give bottles. So Lindsay nurses her babies (or gets Joy to do it







) and Alex's baby gets a bottle. After all, he's the daddy. Not the mommy.


----------



## gwen's mom (Aug 1, 2003)

Fisher Price Shake and Go car...suppose to go up to 20 feet, actually goes about 2. I was at OUAC this weekend and saw about 7 of them there...apparently others were equally impressed.









Barbie Fairy-Tastic Pink/Purple Princess Doll I am not opposed to Barbie and my girls love them but the winged ones suck. They never seem to work more then a day, they fall apart, cause tears, ugh.

Polly Pocket Roller Coaster Resort Playset My single brother bought this for my girls and admittedly it LOOKS fun. In reality it has a million pieces that fell apart. I had to glue gun this one together.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a-sorta-fairytale* 
Giant stuffed mickey and minnie mouse dolls. Like over 4ft tall. My ILS (who we stopped doing xmas with when they lived in our state) drove across 2 states with these expensive monstrosities in their car! My almost 6 year old who is super strong cannot pick them up.
What is better then a giant dust magnet that cannot fit in the washer?

Slit them down the back seam, pull out and discard the stuffing. Instant dress up/Halloween costumes.


----------



## a-sorta-fairytale (Mar 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Irishmommy* 
Slit them down the back seam, pull out and discard the stuffing. Instant dress up/Halloween costumes.

OMG while i would love to do that dd would seriously freak out about me "killing her mickey!"


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *a-sorta-fairytale* 
OMG while i would love to do that dd would seriously freak out about me "killing her mickey!"











Then making her wear his skin.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

This VTech bug patronizing voice, says things like "Uh Oh!" for wrong answers instead of "try again" or "that's the star, where's the circle" and responds so quickly to any input that it thought it was the wrong piece when the right piece just wasn't in all the way yet. And this is for 12month olds.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madskye* 
I'm the one that posted originally about the horror that is Baby Alive. I didn't even think about the breastfeeding aspect, was just sheerly grossed out by the doll.

BUT, if you feed her and don't give her water in bottle, a cup, or some kind of McGyvered "SNS", she will get backed up with her gross powdered peas and such. (Shudders...)

Baby Alive can get constipated??


----------



## mamassong (Jan 28, 2009)

we received a TAG reading pen and book. I really hate the idea of this. I also hate that it cost so much, and they could have purchased $40or whatever in regular old books that would have gotten much use, rather than the one book (happened to be Cat in the Hat, which of course we already have) and plastic battery talking thing. My four year old DD used it once.
We all learned how to read fine without a wand to help us out. I enjoy reading with my LOs and helping them with tough words.


----------



## HappilyEvrAfter (Apr 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cascadian* 
Paperoni.

Dumb, dumb DUMB purchase.

Paper....EVERY.WHERE. All they like to do is CUT the paper, not really stick it to make the crafts.

Tiny bits of tubular paper haunt me in my dreams.

OMG!! This was THE BEST purchase for my little sister.

BWAWAWAWAWAW!!

I have a 6 yo sister with an OCD clean freak mother! It was the best scene EVER!!!
The kitchen looked like Times square after New Year's!!!! ROFLMAO.

Very evil of me. Very.
















ETA: Yes, I eventually helped clean up :eyeroll:.....while I was laughing to the point of tears. Lol.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dantesmama* 
Yes, this. We're flat broke right now and my kids needed pants and warm PJs, but everyone bought stuff waay too big and took the tags off, so they can't be exchanged.









Why do people take the tags off? Seriously. And why not give a gift receipt along with it. So irritating.

I gave my kids Pixos last year, and they really didn't work all that well. But the kids loved using the sprayers on each other. They have the patience to create the pictures, but the creations don't stick together very well. And our moonsand dries out, no matter what they commercial says. I think it's our aridity here.

I think longterm the gift that just didn't really ever incite much interest was the Leap Pad thing--the book reader. It seemed like a good idea at the time, but the kids just didn't care for it and it's never really gotten used.


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

I had never heard of Moonsand until this thread, so I googled it.

OMG is that website ever loud and obnoxious!

I do, however, think DS would love it but you all have me scared.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
This VTech bug patronizing voice, says things like "Uh Oh!" for wrong answers instead of "try again" or "that's the star, where's the circle" and responds so quickly to any input that it thought it was the wrong piece when the right piece just wasn't in all the way yet. And this is for 12month olds.

ugh we had that bug too and I hated it. Plus the songs are still ingrained in my memory, in the weird, batteries-running-low voice it always seemed to have. "Sort, sort, sort my shapes..."


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caneel* 
I had never heard of Moonsand until this thread, so I googled it.

OMG is that website ever loud and obnoxious!

I do, however, think DS would love it but you all have me scared.

Dd is 9, got some from Santa, and I have not noticed it any worse than regular Play Doh for mess.


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Our son received a See 'n' Say for the holidays. Sounds innocent enough. But the "new, modern day" See 'n' Says are not the simple toys they once were. This one plays two obnoxious songs (one being Old McDonald in which the voice seems to go on and on and on forever). And there are a few other new (unnecessary, imo) elements that they have implemented into the "improved" See 'n' Says. Adding to all of this is how very LOUD they are making these things now. It is almost enough to cause ringing in the ears. And what's worse is that it gets even more loud during the Old McDonald song....totally unnerving.

Is there some conspiracy behind why electronic toys are so LOUD as of the past decade?
















That aside, our son loves the animal noises it puts out. I wouldn't mind finding him an old See 'n' Say - the ones that made the animal noises only.....simple, not too loud animal noises...no obnoxious, deafening, endless songs.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Viola* 
Why do people take the tags off? Seriously. And why not give a gift receipt along with it. So irritating.

So the recipient doesn't know they came from the last chance clearance rack at Marshal's or TJMaxx. (Personally, I do leave the tags on things I get on clearance at Marshal's.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NettleTea* 
Is there some conspiracy behind why electronic toys are so LOUD as of the past decade?
















So that they can compete with the TV which is constantly running.


----------



## SunshineJ (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NettleTea* 
Our son received a See 'n' Say for the holidays. Sounds innocent enough. But the "new, modern day" See 'n' Says are not the simple toys they once were. This one plays two obnoxious songs (one being Old McDonald in which the voice seems to go on and on and on forever). And there are a few other new (unnecessary, imo) elements that they have implemented into the "improved" See 'n' Says. Adding to all of this is how very LOUD they are making these things now. It is almost enough to cause ringing in the ears. And what's worse is that it gets even more loud during the Old McDonald song....totally unnerving.

Is there some conspiracy behind why electronic toys are so LOUD as of the past decade?
















That aside, our son loves the animal noises it puts out. I wouldn't mind finding him an old See 'n' Say - the ones that made the animal noises only.....simple, not too loud animal noises...no obnoxious, deafening, endless songs.









We've always found a small piece of clear packing tape placed over the speaker does wonders on any overly loud plastic toy! It doesn't stop the noise but it muffles it down to a more acceptable level!


----------



## marisa724 (Oct 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamassong* 
we received a TAG reading pen and book. I really hate the idea of this. I also hate that it cost so much, and they could have purchased $40or whatever in regular old books that would have gotten much use, rather than the one book (happened to be Cat in the Hat, which of course we already have) and plastic battery talking thing. My four year old DD used it once.
We all learned how to read fine without a wand to help us out. I enjoy reading with my LOs and helping them with tough words.









I actually got one of these last year for DS on the Amazon toy clearance (so... very very cheap!) While I agree with you that it's sort of lame, DS figured out a good way to use the pen itself. I loaded the books on there and he listens to the story without the book while he's lying in bed about to fall asleep. (He particularly enjoys the Star Wars one, but Star Wars anything goes over big around here.)

I bet you could download the audio for any of the books online, doesn't matter if you have the book or not. Try it with a book you don't have yet!

As for us this year, I think everyone did pretty well (apart from getting us a total of seven Potato Heads). The one gift that really bothers me was from FIL, who actually called to ask about it beforehand. He wanted to know if it would be ok to get Joey a "shooting" game for the Wii. I told him that something that was like target practice (with bullseyes, etc) would be ok, but I really would be uncomfortable with any kind of realistic hunting/shooting type stuff. I was kind but I know I was clear about that. I know that hunting is part of many people's lives, but it's not something we do in this family, and I certainly wouldn't involve my 5-year-old even if we did.

On Christmas Eve Joey opens this: http://www.amazon.com/Cabelas-Game-H...2826533&sr=8-2

SO many things wrong with this. Giant orange rifle as big as he is. Rated "TEEN" for excessive blood and violence. DH played it one day after Christmas to check it out (DS was out of the house) and I was just sickened by how realistic it is. The narrator even encourages you to aim for different organs for more points! And on certain boards, if you're not fast/accurate enough, you get mauled by a bear or mountain lion!! OMG!!! Honestly I won't even let DH play it if anyone else is home, and I don't know what FIL was thinking at all.


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunshineJ* 
We've always found a small piece of clear packing tape placed over the speaker does wonders on any overly loud plastic toy! It doesn't stop the noise but it muffles it down to a more acceptable level!

Thank you so much.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marisa724* 
I actually got one of these last year for DS on the Amazon toy clearance (so... very very cheap!) While I agree with you that it's sort of lame, DS figured out a good way to use the pen itself. I loaded the books on there and he listens to the story without the book while he's lying in bed about to fall asleep.

Nice. You've just sold me on getting one of those eventually.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I have never even heard of half of the toys on the thread.







We did really well this year, in that the boys, collectively, received over 50 books - and not a ton of other stuff!

In fact, the only plastic I can think of came from stocking stuffers my mom got them (and called me to ask about because she later realized they were plastic and I might hate them) - bouncy balls and flying discs with Cars theme. Not my favorite things, but the kids like them and they don't make noise and are, all in all, not that bad for cheap toys that won't last long, anyway.









I guess the only other thing that's been annoying (despite the concept being good) are these headlamps. They each got one along with a couple of books (one of which makes noise, alas, but I'm coping so far







), I think with the idea of being a fun reading lamp? But they are SO bright that I get an awful headache when the kids wear it and then look at me.







Apparently we need to start camping so they can actually use them productively.









And, finally, everybody in the family got a gift card to Wal-Mart, that one place I work so hard at avoiding. BUT, the good thing with that is we can avoid the cheap, falling-apart games and PVC-laden toys that we've been sent in the past from said thoughtful family.









Now, birthdays, those are a WHOLE 'other thing.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Oh, Mouse Trap. I had it as a kid. Wanted it so badly, and was SO thrilled when my aunt sent it to me! I sat down with my stepdad to play it, set up the WHOLE thing - quite tricky! - and then read far enough in the directions to discover you DON'T set the whole thing up first. Took it apart, and it broke!







Never got to play that stupid game.









Chutes & Ladders and Candy Land both bug me. Probably bad childhood memories.







We have both, but there are so many pieces (Candy Land is to blame, I guess), and the boxes always break. They even managed to step on the metal "classic" version of Candy Land and break its box, too.









Speaking of games, the Jenga version in the cylindrical box that says you can put it away by just dumping it in? Uh, no. It doesn't fit. You actually have to carefully put the pieces in to get it to fit. Not quite sure what the point of their oversized box is.


----------



## littlehoneybee (Jun 20, 2005)

Well my son wanted Transformers for Christmas. I hated them as a kid because I couldn't ever figure out how to transform them. I was over the moon when I saw ones for three year olds in Toys R Us. You stand them up and they transform all by themselves


----------



## mamassong (Jan 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marisa724* 
I actually got one of these last year for DS on the Amazon toy clearance (so... very very cheap!) While I agree with you that it's sort of lame, DS figured out a good way to use the pen itself. I loaded the books on there and he listens to the story without the book while he's lying in bed about to fall asleep. (He particularly enjoys the Star Wars one, but Star Wars anything goes over big around here.)

I bet you could download the audio for any of the books online, doesn't matter if you have the book or not. Try it with a book you don't have yet!

As for us this year, I think everyone did pretty well (apart from getting us a total of seven Potato Heads). The one gift that really bothers me was from FIL, who actually called to ask about it beforehand. He wanted to know if it would be ok to get Joey a "shooting" game for the Wii. I told him that something that was like target practice (with bullseyes, etc) would be ok, but I really would be uncomfortable with any kind of realistic hunting/shooting type stuff. I was kind but I know I was clear about that. I know that hunting is part of many people's lives, but it's not something we do in this family, and I certainly wouldn't involve my 5-year-old even if we did.

On Christmas Eve Joey opens this: http://www.amazon.com/Cabelas-Game-H...2826533&sr=8-2

SO many things wrong with this. Giant orange rifle as big as he is. Rated "TEEN" for excessive blood and violence. DH played it one day after Christmas to check it out (DS was out of the house) and I was just sickened by how realistic it is. The narrator even encourages you to aim for different organs for more points! And on certain boards, if you're not fast/accurate enough, you get mauled by a bear or mountain lion!! OMG!!! Honestly I won't even let DH play it if anyone else is home, and I don't know what FIL was thinking at all.

Ohhh thank you! I didn't even bother to check it out, I thought you had to pay to download the audio on the pen. If I can download it for free, I will!! Thanks!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB* 
Speaking of games, the Jenga version in the cylindrical box that says you can put it away by just dumping it in? Uh, no. It doesn't fit. You actually have to carefully put the pieces in to get it to fit. Not quite sure what the point of their oversized box is.









Will the blocks fit into the cylinder even if one of them isn't totally flat like when you make a tower? Will they fit into the cylinder even if one part of your stack of blocks is more than 3 blocks wide?

If so, it's still better than the version where you have to assemble the tower exactly and then slide the box down without bumping the tower at all. And then you're supposed to be able to pull the box off, but it's hard because there's practically a vacuum seal formed.

When Lina's old enough to play Jenga and help put it away, I'm getting the game a new box. Maybe just an open basket.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madskye* 
I'm the one that posted originally about the horror that is Baby Alive. I didn't even think about the breastfeeding aspect, was just sheerly grossed out by the doll.

BUT, if you feed her and don't give her water in bottle, a cup, or some kind of McGyvered "SNS", she will get backed up with her gross powdered peas and such. (Shudders...)

Then take the food away along with the bottle. Problem solved.


----------



## olliepop (Jun 26, 2007)

My (just turned) 3 year old ds received this Nerf Dart Tag. While I'm not hardcore anti-gun (he's had water traditional squirters) there is just something about this toy that rubbed me the wrong way.

First of all, it is for ages 8 and up. Second, in order to shoot the dart, he had to cock the gun first. I get that the dart needs pressure to shoot, but I just didn't like the idea of my 3 year old cocking a gun.

DH didn't see a problem with it, opened it, and tried to teach him how to use it. It even came with safety glasses -- yikes -- which would not have protected his sister or me from a flying dart. Thankfully, ds was too weak/too young to cock the gun himself and I thought it was silly for him to have a toy he couldn't even manipulate himself. So I returned it the next day and had him pick something else. He was a little upset but I explained that it was for older children and that was why he couldn't work it by himself.

DH thought I overreacted a bit, but I couldn't shake the image of him finding a real gun and knowing how to put one in the chamber. I don't know. A stretch maybe, but he's only 3!


----------



## olliepop (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madskye* 
I'm the one that posted originally about the horror that is Baby Alive. I didn't even think about the breastfeeding aspect, was just sheerly grossed out by the doll.

BUT, if you feed her and don't give her water in bottle, a cup, or some kind of McGyvered "SNS", she will get backed up with her gross powdered peas and such. (Shudders...)

My friend had a Baby Alive when we were little and she got maggots in hers!


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olliepop* 
My friend had a Baby Alive when we were little and she got maggots in hers!

O.M.G. Well, that seals the deal for me... one toy we will NEVER EVER OWN OMG!!!


----------



## Caittune (Aug 2, 2006)

We did relatively well this year, but DD did receive some clothes that were totally not the correct size or fit and of course no tags or receipt. One shirt is going to go to my niece (it is cute but way too small) One will be for the BABY it is that small. Others she might wear when she's six (she's 4 now)

My parents asked what DD would like, and I suggested art stuff or lego. Not megablocks but lego because she loves building stuff and she has very good fine motor skills for a 4 year old. I suggested something girly like the bellville stuff. What do they get her? Disney Cars themed megablocks, of course no reciept or anything so we are stuck with this huge semi truck and some little car thing. It is not open ended at all and there are really no other configurations that I can think of to put these together.

She also got a tinkerbell play set, which I cringed at at first, but it is actually cute. I'm thinking when the baby starts getting more active, the tinkerbell stuff will become a Kayleigh's room toy.


----------



## swisscanmom (Aug 29, 2007)

Quote:

If so, it's still better than the version where you have to assemble the tower exactly and then slide the box down without bumping the tower at all. And then you're supposed to be able to pull the box off, but it's hard because there's practically a vacuum seal formed.

When Lina's old enough to play Jenga and help put it away, I'm getting the game a new box. Maybe just an open basket.
Ours has long since been dumped in a basket and finds it's home with all our other wooden blocks...hated that tin!

We didn't get any bad toys this year. Only one game we already had, which we will be able to re-gift, It's connect4, which we actually like.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunshineJ* 
We've always found a small piece of clear packing tape placed over the speaker does wonders on any overly loud plastic toy! It doesn't stop the noise but it muffles it down to a more acceptable level!

Duct tape accomplishes the same thing, but just isn't as pretty as clear packaging tape would be. LOL I'll cover about 2/3 of the speaker and it's usually a more acceptable noise level. Most all of my kids toys have duct tape on the speaker if it's to loud. LOL


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caittune* 
Disney Cars themed megablocks, of course no reciept or anything so we are stuck with this huge semi truck and some little car thing. It is not open ended at all and there are really no other configurations that I can think of to put these together.

If you think you know where they got it, the store might take it back with out the receipt. Toys R Us is pretty good about this. The main drawback, is if they bought it for full price but it later went on sale, then you will only be refunded the sale price.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

We lucked out this year, all great stuff for the girls...too much of it, but all great. When dd1 was *2* though, my IL;s bought her a little computer thingy that hooks up to the TV (Leapster?) and it was so annoying and cheaply made that it would ask her the letter no one could understand what the stupid voice was saying. It disappeared a few weeks later...


----------



## Ellen Griswold (Feb 27, 2008)

I did it to myself last spring when dd turned 2. She loves playdoh, loves ice cream, so I got the ice cream set. I didn't expect it to be supergreat. I realized that most of the features were just the little press molds. However, I did expect a kid to be able to operate it. You have to push the "ice cream maker" so hard and with terrible leverage that no kid could possibly do it. I also didn't realized that once we used it, I would have to let the playdoh harden and then use a tiny screw driver to take it apart and chisel hardened playdoh out if we ever wanted to use it again.

I really envy some of you who are able to let toys "disappear" because my children NEVER FORGET A TOY EVER!


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

a vtech laptop for my 24 mo old. I've put it away, but dd continues to ask for it. not only are the graphics horrible, but the sound cannot be turned off.


----------

